# Celebration Vacation Collection



## Sunflower pair (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Celebration Vacation Collection?  Of what value is it?  It has been offered to me, but I am having a hard time determining value.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2010)

What was the offer?


----------

